# I tried a steam cleaner on interior today....



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

After chatting to Mirror Finish on the rotary course last month...

I had a go using my steam cleaner on the interior. Its outstanding!

*1.* I gave the interior a spray with Megs APC and agitated with a paint brush. Rinsed using clean water and MF's as usual. Then I gave it a blast with the steamer and a clean MF.

No streaks. No runs. No residue product. Clean as a whistle :thumb:

*2.* Carpets had some marks where I spilt a cup of coffee and my girly spilt a cup of hot chocolate.

Gave the carpet a spray with Megs APC, left it dwell for a few minutes then gave it a blast with the steamer.... It just just ran out of the carpet and was easily mopped up with a MF.

*3.* I have lots of material in my car. Merc like putting material in akward places  upside the door shuts, down behind seat belts, round the sides of the rear seats, in the bottom of the driver and passenger door pockets, on the sides of doors just where your foot catches it every day. Its a pain.

I've never been able to use the wet vac on these bits as they're too small for the vac head to get at. I usually give them a quick spray with APC and wipe them with a clean damp cloth. Results are OK but they they were never as clean as the surrounding carpet.

I sprayed them with APC. Left to dwell for a few minutes. A quick blast from the steamer, then wiped with a MF and marks that had been there for _THREE _years vanished!

*4. *Door shuts

APC then steam and MF. That steam will get to places even a toothpick wont reach!!....and its fast.

I would *NEVER* in a million years have used a steamer on my car if it hadnt been for Mirror Finish giving me the heads up.

My girly loves the thing and uses it all over the house. I never understood why she liked it so much.

....I think we'll be fighting over it from now on :wave:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

glymauto said:


> After chatting
> I would *NEVER* in a million years have used a steamer on my car if it hadnt been for Mirror Finish giving me the heads up.
> 
> My girly loves the thing and uses it all over the house. I never understood why she liked it so much.
> ...


Folk have been banging on about them for years, glad you finally found the light :thumb:


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Hallelujah.... I'm a convert 

I've never had the guts to set about my car with a machine (I thought) was designed to clean grease splattered ovens and caked on dirt in toilets and kitchen cupboards.

It seemed a bit vicious for using on a car. I nearly forgot to bring it with me today!!

I bought it on a car boot boot for £30 as my girly was banging on about getting one from Selfridges for £250!!!

Only got it to keep her quiet....and save my credit card from a mauling.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Yep, great bits of kit, something every detailer/Valeter should have..


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

What make of steamer do you have?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

So what method are you guys using? Are you covering the head in an MF and then turning the steam on, rubbing the fabric as you go, or just giving the pre-treated areas a blast with steam (with the brush head or with the nozzle?) and then wiping up the gunge with a MF?

Either way, it sounds like a lot less hassle than a wet vac, just because of all the areas you can get to that aren't flat. May be a vax for sale soon...

T


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a Nilfisk Steamtech 520, get bit of kit, yes better out there, but not for the price..

As for using, I use both methods, depends on what I am cleaning..


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

tosh said:


> So what method are you guys using? Are you covering the head in an MF and then turning the steam on, rubbing the fabric as you go, or just giving the pre-treated areas a blast with steam (with the brush head or with the nozzle?) and then wiping up the gunge with a MF?
> 
> Either way, it sounds like a lot less hassle than a wet vac, just because of all the areas you can get to that aren't flat. May be a vax for sale soon...
> 
> T


Dont sell your wet vac!

I still used my green George (is it Henry?) for the bulk of carpet and to mop up the APC from the carpet.

I don't think the steamer will totally replace the wet vac, but it does a mighty job of removing gunk very quickly and (surprisingly!) very gently.

The steamer is another tool in my armory. It doesn't replace the wet vac. It compliments it


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Mine is a steam cleaner and wet vac in one. Its top, the steam loosens all the muck and the wet vac sucks it all up at the same time.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

packard said:


> What make of steamer do you have?


I bought mine over a year ago. I dont have the paperwork so I cant tell you what make it is. I'll post pics tomorrow.

It looks very similar to this - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Multi-Purpose...omeGarden_CLV_Cleaning_CA?hash=item2559e71834

I paid £30 brand new with 12 months warranty.

You dont want one of those 'hand held' things. The water runs out too quick and its too cumbersome to operate in a car.

My little unit produces steam for 1 hour and holds three litres of water. Thats a lot of steam! More than enough to do two car interiors.

I used the soft bristle (black fibre head) attachment for 99% of the car and carpet.

....and 1% of the 'point nozzle' for blasting the door shuts.

Clean :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

HalfordsShopper said:


> Mine is a steam cleaner and wet vac in one. Its top, the steam loosens all the muck and the wet vac sucks it all up at the same time.


Have you used a wet vac before using this? Curious about the difference. Cheers

NB. That's a great pic of you in your avatar!


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

No sorry mate, my steam cleaner is the only wet vac i have ever used.

haha - the pic is me with a mouth full of fish finger sarnie.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

HalfordsShopper said:


> No sorry mate, my steam cleaner is the only wet vac i have ever used.
> 
> haha - the pic is me with a mouth full of fish finger sarnie.


:lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

You will convert to the dark side, there is still a place for wet and vac but my steamer is replacing the wet and vac routine. 

Customer the other day commented how clean carpets were and dry, he was over the moon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Try using a steamer without spraying the surface with APC first - it's amazing what steam can do on its own :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks Glymauto always happy to help.


----------



## Chronic777 (Apr 28, 2010)

glymauto said:


> I bought mine over a year ago. I dont have the paperwork so I cant tell you what make it is. I'll post pics tomorrow.
> 
> It looks very similar to this - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Multi-Purpose...omeGarden_CLV_Cleaning_CA?hash=item2559e71834
> 
> ...


I just bought one of those £30 ones aswell, hows it working out for you?
Do you put a microfibre cloth between the steam & the upholstry?
Im thinking at 3 bar will it even make it through the cloth!


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Has any one got a link on a how to guide? And a link to this 30 pound cleaner? Thanks lee


----------



## Antbunt (Jan 14, 2008)

So what is the best steam cleaner???


----------



## Chronic777 (Apr 28, 2010)

Leooo said:


> Has any one got a link on a how to guide? And a link to this 30 pound cleaner? Thanks lee


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/COMPACT-STEAM...omeGarden_CLV_Cleaning_CA&hash=item20b0a7a10d
(if the item auction ends by the time you've clicked the link just scroll down or go to the sellers other items to find a similar one)

Cheapo crap basically, but good if you just wanna use it once in a blue moon id imagine, mine hasn't shown up yet being bank holiday
I can't wait til it gets here as i just bought a second hand recaro seat yesterday and wanna give it a really good clean
Id like to see if glymautos is the same steamer that i got?

Im gonna use Autglym's Interior Car Shampoo with a microfibre & then use the steamer with a microfibre afterwards, hoping to get the seat looking brand spanking new

I was gonna spend a bit on a second hand Polti steamer (which is supposed to be a good brand) but id prefer to get a cheap one & have the year warranty, i've read countless reports of steamers breaking down, they seem very unreliable, just look on ebay how many are being 'sold for parts'

I will report back with how good it is


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah thanks mate. I see it is useful for cleaning alloys, wheel arches and even engine bays as well as the interior obviously. So with interior shampoo like ag etc you spray it on and work into the seat then let dry and Hoover off then wipe with a micro fibre? With the steam cleaner in the interior I take it you put the microfibre over the steam cleaner nozzle then onto the carpet or seat etc.. My drivers seat is clean bit the alacantra is wearing on the base bolster and has a small burn mark.. I might buy another one instead


----------



## Chronic777 (Apr 28, 2010)

I used the cheapo £30 steam cle3aner on my second hand car seat today & it took the stains out nicely

My only concern is that i used it on the suede with the small nozzle brush and now the suede seems permanently scratched  no big deal as its a second seat i bought for £145

Im just happy it took those nasty stains on the bum area of the seat right out

Now time to test it to see ifit takes cat pee stains out my tempur matress lol


----------



## civic jord (Mar 22, 2010)

im lookin at gettin one of these and was wondering what they where like compared to a wet vac and they sound pretty good! but i dont understand why you put a microfiber over the steam or what ever might just be me haveing a dumb ass moment lol! but if someone could expain it would help!


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

The microfibre is there to pick up all the dirt and grime that comes out of the fabric. I did the seats in our car last week and was astonished, they look new again


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Chronic777 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/COMPACT-STEAM...omeGarden_CLV_Cleaning_CA&hash=item20b0a7a10d
> (if the item auction ends by the time you've clicked the link just scroll down or go to the sellers other items to find a similar one)
> 
> Cheapo crap basically, but good if you just wanna use it once in a blue moon id imagine, mine hasn't shown up yet being bank holiday
> ...


Mine isnt cheapo crap. But it _WAS_ cheap - £30 off a car boot.

Its gets pretty regular use these days. Between me and the flats and houses and the seven vehicles and my missus!!

It came with a steam iron and floor cleaner and all sorts of stuff!!

Heres a quick pic I took the other day -










I'll post up better pics tomorrow showing all the attachments that came with it.

Steamers are cheap. Theres no need to be spending even a hundred quid on one!


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

civic jord said:


> im lookin at gettin one of these and was wondering what they where like compared to a wet vac and they sound pretty good! but i dont understand why you put a microfiber over the steam or what ever might just be me haveing a dumb ass moment lol! but if someone could expain it would help!


I blast steam and wipe with a MF.

Cant really see the point of covering the head with a MF.

I prefer to 'stand off' the nozzle - not let it come into contact with the surface...Then wipe off the residue with a MF.

Thats just how I do it


----------



## Steve1983 (Jun 11, 2007)

Would a steam cleaner be safe to use of the roof lining?


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Steve1983 said:


> Would a steam cleaner be safe to use of the roof lining?


I did mine and it came up a treat :thumb:

A spray of APC left to dwell fo a few minutes then a blast of steam then wiped with a MF

This is a 5 year old van and both me and my oppo smoke like troopers....you can imagine what colour the roof lining was!


----------



## Steve1983 (Jun 11, 2007)

glymauto said:


> I did mine and it came up a treat :thumb:
> 
> A spray of APC left to dwell fo a few minutes then a blast of steam then wiped with a MF
> 
> This is a 5 year old van and both me and my oppo smoke like troopers....you can imagine what colour the roof lining was!


That looks great! I'm going to have a go at doing mine this week


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

You think thats good....take a look at the rest of the van where I used steam -


















































I still gave it a spray of APC first. Maybe I'll chance doing steam with no products next time


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very Nicely done glymauto.
Glad to see others having nice turn around with a steam cleaner.
Gordon.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Cheers Gordon :thumb:

I cant imagine cleaning my car or van without a steamer now. It cuts hours off the job and the results are fantastic.

...cant believe it took me this long to try it :argie:


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

i wanna get one now


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

glymauto said:


> Cheers Gordon :thumb:
> 
> I cant imagine cleaning my car or van without a steamer now. It cuts hours off the job and the results are fantastic.
> 
> ...cant believe it took me this long to try it :argie:


You should possibly think of doing a small review discussing techniques and how you used it. This way other members can try your was and compare notes as to previous posts.
Always helpfully to have a few different option and ways to clean and use certain machines.
Gordon.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

caledonia said:


> You should possibly think of doing a small review discussing techniques and how you used it. This way other members can try your was and compare notes as to previous posts.
> Always helpfully to have a few different option and ways to clean and use certain machines.
> Gordon.


Good idea Gordon,

I have the perfect vehicle to demonstrate the the cleaning potential of a steamer - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=165636

I'm going to break Martine down into a Showroom and several guides. I'll definately include a steamer guide now you mention it :thumb:

Just took a few more inside photos (horrible camera phone) -


















































Guys that have never used a steamer are going to be amazed.

I'll be using a decent camera and get my Dad to take some photos while I work.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Clearly the future is bright, the future is steam:thumb:


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

shaqs77 said:


> i wanna get one now


It'll be the best thirty (or maybe fifty) quid you spend :thumb:

I wouldnt be without a steamer.... _EVER_


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Glymauto,

Can you give us the exact model details of the one you have? The ebay one linked above does not look as good and I always like to go on recommendation.

Thanks in advance:thumb:


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey Planet Man,

I'm at home at the moment. Girly has me doing the garden all weekend 

All the tools (including the steamer) are down at our store.

I'm going to PM you my mobile number. Text me on Monday morning to remind me to get product/make/model details of the steamer.

I'll post the details up here for everybody......I keep forgetting to get the details of the steamer!


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Had to nip down today and pick some stuff up.

Steamer Model: Domotec DSC0007 (with Iron)

Their brochure - http://www.domotec.uk.com/images/uploaded/60091_domotec_steam_cleaner_a4_2pp_2.pdf

I spoke to my Mum who sourced it for me. The guy works New Smithfield Market (Sunday car boot) every weekend. - http://www.manchester.gov.uk/site/scripts/documents_info.php?documentID=1628

He also sells on eBay but she doesnt know what his username is. Apparently he sells lots of different steamers and vacum cleaners and that sort of thing.

He is a trader. All the items are brand new boxed and come with a 12 month warranty.

She is going tomorrow so I asked her to get his name and number.

My Dad was using it today so heres a couple of pics to give you an idea of size -


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Glymauto.

Thanks for the info:thumb: After following the links it seems the company who makes it has ceased trading according to google.



Anyway there are a couple knocking around on the Bay, but just in case of a warranty issues I decided to go for a VAX steam cleaner with all the accessories 1600watt that gives 50 mins continuous steam. Looks a good piece of kit and has a 12month warranty so I am looking forward to adding a steamer to my product arsenal

Thanks for this post, it has been most inspiring:thumb: Been thinking about a steamer for months and I will have one by Wednesday


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

hmph just used mine on my interior door panels and its taken all the shine off the vinyl/leather type material. Any product that'll put some shine/smoothness back into the material?


----------

